# Way to quiet around here for UGA/AUB week



## LanierSpots (Nov 11, 2011)

Maybe we have sang too many songs around the campfire this week....   

Or heard too many just plain old head shaking details from the Penn State saga.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Or there is not enough Avatar bets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Or the recoil from the "Game of the Century" is still lingering..  


Let me introduce myself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My name is LanierSpots.  I am a flag waving, War Eagle yelling, knuckle dragging Barner from Atlanta.   If you dawg fans think you got a tail whipping last year, you are in for a big surprise tomorrow when my young Tigers roll into town.   

You guys are going to be begging for this guy to come back.







WDE and prepare yourself for the tail whipping you are about to receive.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 11, 2011)

I think the Penn State scandal did a lot to derail this sort of thing.

Plus, if you notice, we have mostly stayed away from this kind of thing this year.  Just focused on each and every game.  We don't aren't a good enough team to trash talk anybody.  We just need to find a way to win again this week.  Just win baby.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 11, 2011)

jwb.....that is all.....


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 11, 2011)

Im finally getting excited for this game.  Win or lose, I cant wait to see these two old rivals go at it tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 11, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Im finally getting excited for this game.  Win or lose, I cant wait to see these two old rivals go at it tomorrow afternoon...



I agree. I think with all the PSU stuff I have lost focus on how big this game is for us.

I know that whoever goes to Atl from the east will most likely get smoked but a trip to the Championship is still awesome. So as Dawg fan this is a big one!

This game is usually close, normally cold, and always fun!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 11, 2011)

A little fun at the pre game meeting last year.   I dont want to see any of the stuff that went on last year,  go on this year.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 11, 2011)

Last year before the UGA game is where Auburn finally got notice from the NCAA that there was a issue with Newtons recruitment at Mississippi State.  They ruled him ineligible and then of course petitioned the NCAA for his eligibility immediately.  No one knew if he would start till the line ups were announced.   

I have been to a lot of football games at Jordan Hare Stadium and I will honestly say I have never, EVER heard it get as loud as it did when they announced Cam as the starter.  Around 1:20 of this video.   

It hurt is was so loud...


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 11, 2011)

I will have to admit.  I really did not enjoy this game though..


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 11, 2011)

reminiscing about the past is not gonna save you when the whistle blows tomorrow.  We bringin chains, shivs, and pepper spray to this one.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 11, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> reminiscing about the past is not gonna save you when the whistle blows tomorrow.  We bringin chains, shivs, and pepper spray to this one.




LOL.... I like it...


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 11, 2011)

Auburn brings fire hoses,LOL

Spots said:If you dawg fans think you got a tail whipping last year, you are in for a big surprise tomorrow when my young Tigers roll into town. 

Spots that "Game of the Century" didn't give you a migrane did it? I believe you need to drink fluids and get plenty of rest.

Isn't college football fun?
Good luck Plainsmen,tigers,war eagles or whatever, your going to need it!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2011)

It's all about the RED and Black!!! Go Dawgs! GATA!!!!


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 11, 2011)

That Black Out game in Athens ia still one of my best football memories in Athens. There was just an electric atmosphere that night.

FIRED UP for tomorrow!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 11, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> That Black Out game in Athens ia still one of my best football memories in Athens. There was just an electric atmosphere that night.
> 
> FIRED UP for tomorrow!!!



Yes.   the 1999 game was one I will always remember.  The stadium was booing UGA like crazy that night.  LOL.  

Auburn came in as a very big underdog, like tomorrow.  Was up 38-0 before UGA scored.   UGA got a few trash TD's late and won 38-21.   That was when Auburn fans fell in love with Tubberville.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 11, 2011)

gacowboy said:


> Auburn brings fire hoses,LOL



The UGA fans learned to stay off our field didnt they.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Maybe we have sang too many songs around the campfire this week....
> 
> Or heard too many just plain old head shaking details from the Penn State saga.
> 
> ...


 
Blame it on Les Miles for it being so quiet...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2011)

Still quiet???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 11, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> htt
> [IMG]http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a78/nursetpd/Auburn/AUBURN_CASH_CAB.gif




Dude, that cash cab one was the best of the gifs he has done  


One of my favorites


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 11, 2011)

I am so proud of this kid.  I applaud him for now wanting to be any closer to all those gumps...   

War Eagle son....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Dude, that cash cab one was the best of the gifs he has done
> 
> 
> One of my favorites


 
Yeah, them boys over on Tiger Rant are pretty dang good!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2011)

Thats some good stuff Browing!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome, Slayer!!!


----------



## garnede (Nov 11, 2011)

WDE!

Keep it clean, No low blows, Fight!  Ding! Ding! Ding!

I'm looking forward to a good game tomorrow, War Eagle.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2011)

garnede said:


> WDE!
> 
> Keep it clean, No low blows, Fight! Ding! Ding! Ding!
> 
> I'm looking forward to a good game tomorrow, War Eagle.


 
Oh we will... This is an Auburn & UGA thread not an LSU vs Bama thread...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## gacowboy (Nov 11, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Im finally getting excited for this game.  Win or lose, I cant wait to see these two old rivals go at it tomorrow afternoon...



YEAH!!!

Should be a great game.


----------



## DDD (Nov 11, 2011)

This thread would not be complete without the Auburn family homepage.  

Good stuff.

http://hiwaay.net/~pcasteel/aubfamily.html


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 11, 2011)

Cant forget this little gem..


----------



## DDD (Nov 11, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


>



This one made me


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 11, 2011)

I think this will be a great game and hopefully won't go off the rails like last year.  I have a funny feeling the Dawgs win somewhere around 37-17.  Here is to a good game without the penalties, fights, etc...


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 11, 2011)

flowingwell said:


> I think this will be a great game and hopefully won't go off the rails like last year.  I have a funny feeling the Dawgs win somewhere around 37-17.  Here is to a good game without the penalties, fights, etc...




Im with you   


Except for the 37-17 thingy.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2011)

Some good stuff from both sides.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Some good stuff from both sides.




Good to see us actually having fun!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## flowingwell (Nov 11, 2011)

Ya'll hava alot of time on your hands.  Some serious editing going on.  Have fun tomorrow and GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 12, 2011)

I hear Coach Friend has pictures up of Aaron's chin and the nasty cheap shot hit from Farley.  I hear Mr. Jenkins from the defense has been going by and patting that picture with an ugly smile on his face.

I hear JoePa is protesting his firing.  Something about Auburn getting to have young bulls.

I don't know if any of this is true, but this is what I hear.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 12, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> I hear Coach Friend has pictures up of Aaron's chin and the nasty cheap shot hit from Farley.  I hear Mr. Jenkins from the defense has been going by and patting that picture with an ugly smile on his face.
> 
> ah.  He may need to make it to the pros to take that up with Nick.   I wouldnt though..
> 
> ...



....


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2011)

Paging Doctor Jones. Mr. Moseley is here for his spinal adjustment.

Before the whistle, of course.

I hope we see Clint crying..........again!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2011)

Thats right!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 12, 2011)

The best thing to ever happen to Auburn is when UGA raised it's academic standards.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Cant forget this little gem..



Nooooooooo!  No he didn't.  That was below the belt.


----------



## garnede (Nov 12, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


>



This made me Laugh, but not as much as kicking UGA's East hopes to the curb will.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 12, 2011)

Go Tigers !!!!  Whip the dogs !!!!

War Eagle !!!


----------



## garnede (Nov 12, 2011)

Refs giving the daws a generous spot to start the game.


----------



## john.lee (Nov 12, 2011)

Am I the only one who hates istening to those CBS announcers.  They were terrible n the GA FL game


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 12, 2011)

and overlooking a helmet-to-helmet on kick off return


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 12, 2011)

john.lee said:


> Am I the only one who hates istening to those CBS announcers.  They were terrible n the GA FL game



Vern needs to retire


----------



## john.lee (Nov 12, 2011)

Bench crowell rest of year


----------



## garnede (Nov 12, 2011)

Wde!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Nov 12, 2011)

Turnovers like that in games like this are momentum changers, especially in college football.

The other RB, Thomas, needs to put his head down and run....on those two runs he could have picked up 10 more yards if he'd not slowed down when the tackler was upon him.


----------



## garnede (Nov 12, 2011)

Ddddddd!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, nice INT return.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 12, 2011)

yellowduckdog said:


> Vern needs to retire



He said Off. Coraner   come on Vern


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 12, 2011)

TurkeyCreek said:


> Go Tigers !!!!  Whip the dogs !!!!
> 
> War Eagle !!!



You might to pull your own dog out of the kennel, so you aubie boys will have a dog to beat.

Hope the Eagle's feathers grow back!


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Spots, no ill will intended, but 304 yds rushing for UGA, I rest my case.  That was a total and complete beat down.  Lots of respect to the UGA and Auburn players and fans for not letting emotions get the better of them.  Last year was Aub, this year is UGA, and it will always be cyclical.  It's great to be a Georgia Bulldog!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2011)

flowingwell said:


> Hey Spots, no ill will intended, but 304 yds rushing for UGA, I rest my case.  That was a total and complete beat down.  Lots of respect to the UGA and Auburn players and fans for not letting emotions get the better of them.  Last year was Aub, this year is UGA, and it will always be cyclical.  It's great to be a Georgia Bulldog!!!


 Last year Aubarn had 315 yards rushing against us. It was nice to repay the favor.
Over 500 yards of O.


----------



## divinginn (Nov 12, 2011)

Best game in years for the Dogs.  Happy dance


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey Lanier, that's 5 out of 6, we gonna own y'all like we do Tech.


----------

